# WP backup file of cancelled prototypes made by Nokia/Microsoft



## thinhx2 (Aug 7, 2019)

NOTIFICATION : DONT FLASH,RESTORE EMMC BACKUP FILE OF PROTOTYPE TO YOUR  RETAIL DEVICE. IT VERY DAMAGE 

Rx112: https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=!AMMXWNS0CVaIx7A&id=9BEC8AA0062F7BD6!141944&cid=9BEC8AA0062F7BD6

Rx100 : https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/wp8-0-rx100-t3954941

Rx130: https://mega.nz/#F!mGQ3kYCD!PYYx6Y8FtnRHDMzxX16SUw
win10mobie arm64bit: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/arm64-uefi-rx130-t3778025
converted to 950xl fw: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oRwZvXYxAKiN9xCSdYG-69PPylM6GUt6/view?usp=sharing

920 b1 : https://drive.google.com/file/d/1peKXuSPcr9Hn8TdPkKxoP0RDd5AVedO-/view?usp=sharing

650xl : https://drive.google.com/open?id=1SThRj7QsX9KsjUUUUl0EECP4NKyARsY1

950 b1: https://mega.nz/#F!zCQGkawI!Iau0OKKY02HjXy2r56iW-Q

Goldfinger : not public

McLaren:
I cant share it without permission of guy have it

435/532
android:
435: https://mega.nz/#!zZlmTYgK!o8w3tGd3_OtiqNtX5A620Nleg8apPVqeYVGo6JliPPQ
532: https://mega.nz/#!WE9m3K5S!AnuCmmizOAhqB6JuEvGbmmyVj9bwpAybDQVPOZRtMBA
WP :
532 4gb : https://drive.google.com/file/d/15Gz6IfBPL1LiJcphQbEEVYIqX7uwl1Se/view
532 8gb: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1WvLnf3vkYo86bMsm_NQTF1nKWxvIoCfV
435 8gb: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U0QyJH3cugct2D79wcHjmI_V-u9VDize/view?usp=sharing

Clippr will meltemi os: https://mega.nz/#F!Z55gGSiC!eBFE3nNLwcP62v2YIPHVrQ
...


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 7, 2019)

If someone have prototype with incomplete system. Try found at here and flash it. Dont forget backup special partition via win32disk image,partition guru,winhex,etc.


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 10, 2019)

dont try install win10mobi arm64 for rx130.very early, make damage for hardware


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 11, 2019)

For ffu of goldfinger,i will upload tomorrow


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 12, 2019)

updated ffu file for goldfinger


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 21, 2019)

Updated full emmc backup of rx112 midas- first 3d touch prototype of nokia


----------



## thinhx2 (Sep 30, 2019)

I will update 
Full backup + ffu of 
Rock Alt 530 5 inch
Saimaa CDMA
Fame 4GB


----------



## mivas (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi, I didn't know that you have an archive for prototype firmware here! Good Job!

Well, the McLaren though, it seems to be quite tricky. But we will see...


----------



## thinhx2 (Oct 8, 2019)

mivas said:


> Hi, I didn't know that you have an archive for prototype firmware here! Good Job!
> 
> Well, the McLaren though, it seems to be quite tricky. But we will see...

Click to collapse



Haha
For mclarne gdr2. I waiting another friend,guy installed it on his phone
But i busy


----------



## aeroaqua (Oct 8, 2019)

link for rx112 not work, can you reupload? thanks.


----------



## mivas (Oct 13, 2019)

thinhx2 said:


> Haha
> For mclarne gdr2. I waiting another friend,guy installed it on his phone
> But i busy

Click to collapse



ok good!  :good:


----------



## thinhx2 (Nov 27, 2019)

Today i got news from my friend:
That person likes to display information with various models
At the same time, it also provides high paid flashing and upgrading services.

So i will remove gild finger firmware


----------



## mivas (Dec 23, 2019)

thinhx2 said:


> Today i got news from my friend:
> That person likes to display information with various models
> At the same time, it also provides high paid flashing and upgrading services.
> 
> So i will remove gild finger firmware

Click to collapse



Hi, I just saw this post... (I don't get email notifications although I choose to be informed immediately...)

So, this is the same for the McLaren as well? ffu conversion is not available?


----------



## thinhx2 (Jan 1, 2020)

mivas said:


> Hi, I just saw this post... (I don't get email notifications although I choose to be informed immediately...)
> 
> So, this is the same for the McLaren as well? ffu conversion is not available?

Click to collapse



sorry, i cant make ffu for it, it have journal bug when convert to ffu, i dont know why


----------



## mivas (Jan 1, 2020)

thinhx2 said:


> sorry, i cant make ffu for it, it have journal bug when convert to ffu, i dont know why

Click to collapse



ok... Still, the aim is to push it to W10M, so if you manage to get an image with W10M, even without touch, I would be interested in that image instead. 

Then, maybe we find a way to get the standard touch back, perhaps with newer W10M updates (eg tricking it as a different device, thus restoring the "normal", non-3Dtouch updated files) or in the worst case, we could perhaps find a workaround with the drivers...


----------

